

Face.com API Alternative Beta Sign-Up - sabalaba
http://www.lambdal.com/free-face-recognition-api.html

======
sabalaba
I know a lot of people who will be shocked by the announcement that Face.com
will be closing their API. If anything, it was amazingly easy to hack a
project together with face.com, not to mention it's academic state-of-the-art
recognition.

We've been working on this alternative internally for some time. While it's
still a private beta, we hope one day to provide the same level of service
that Face.com did.

~~~
upintel
Open Source it otherwise I would believe you would just sell yourself to
Google or Apple too.

~~~
sabalaba
To be perfectly honest, I sometimes wonder if the end goal of these
acquisitions is to simply to acquihire all remaining talent in this space:
PittPat (Google), polar rose (Apple), face.com (Facebook), etc.

------
bsenftner
(I'm not Lambda Labs) I'm interested in perhaps making my face recognition and
3D reconstruction API more freely available. I've got a system that goes quite
a bit past simple recognition - I'm able to identify facial features to a much
higher precision than the publicly available APIs, as well as reconstruct a
person from a photo, in photo-realistic 3D. Interested parties can visit
www.cg-general-store.com/Auto-3D-Heads and/or email through my profile here.

~~~
treelovinhippie
The key benefit Face.com offered and what I'm interested in is linking the
face to the facebook demographics. Anyone know of any face.com alternatives
for this?

------
NeoAkaPavan
I was using face recognition. I'd really love to have that. Here's an idea:
make the algorithm foss but have a paid super easy to use API. I'd pay money
for that and I'm sure I'm not the only one! Just a thought on how you can get
the best of being free and open while also monetizing.

~~~
rob_rosenthal
Please do check our webpage at www.biometrycloud.com and have a look at our
videos. We tested our own API over the past year or so, and now we are opening
a private beta signup list. So far we have a few paying customers and want to
expand quick

------
bcmoney
1\. Mood Detection was an excellent way to automatically update status.

2\. Being able to Auto-Tag a Photo based on past knowledge of a person
(whether celebrity or after training on general users) was a handy secondary
feature, but admittedly this might be considered the most useful for some.

3\. Last but not least, I always thought that being able to suggest similar
photos (for example of products not just people) would have been a useful
application in comparison shopping, but couldn't ever get that working well
with Face.com's API.

------
ams6110
Is there really a project here? Or are you just gauging interest in the wake
of the face.com acquisition? According to whois this domain was created only a
few days ago.

~~~
sabalaba
It's a newer domain because we used to be called 32ar (32ar.com registered
2012-03-23), I've been working on this full time since March.

------
sabalaba
We've been looking at the rage on twitter about this, please post what part of
the face.com API you used below and we'll prioritize development:

~~~
thechut
Facial recognition integrated with facebook was great, but the facebook part
isn't necessary.

~~~
adgar
> the facebook part isn't necessary.

Necessary? Now it's the entire point.

------
JaredLangguth
Features ranked in descending order of importance (first entry being most
important to me)

1) face recognition (with confidence value) [faces_recognize]

2) save tags/people to own namespace [tags_save]

3) get list of photos a person, or group of people are in [tags_get]

4) import feature to take face.com's discovered values

And for the service not to sold and then shut down.

------
thechut
Hey just got the email after signing up.

I was using face.com's facebook facial recognition API, to match pictures
taken with a webcam to somebody's facebook friends. I'm looking mostly for
facial recognition/comparison, facebook integration would be nice but is not
necessary.

I look forward to seeing what you guys develop. Good luck!

------
treelovinhippie
I wonder if Facebook will release an Open Graph API version of this? Or if
they'll be data hogs and hold onto it? The former would help them leech more
photos and perfect the recognition algorithms, but I guess with the amount of
photos already in their system they've got enough data to play with.

------
tonynero
I only wasted a few hours integrating face.com and used it for gender
detection mainly. In the end a lot of african people showed as the incorrect
gender so I'm okay with removing this option.

I am glad i did not use it further.

Face.com - you suck for shutting down

------
kshatrea
My company and I've been using the face.com face detection API extensively.
OpenCV's in-built face detector just doesn't cut it, and we needed something
built better.

~~~
rob_rosenthal
Hi !, you could check our face recognition API at www.biometrycloud.com and if
you are interested we are opening a private beta signup now !

------
saureens
Are you providing recognition or detection?

------
jdus
We are mainly interested in age and gender recognition in photos. Looking
forward to your alternative API...

------
davidbates
I used the mood, age, and sex api for a kinect project I was working on.
Please sign me up.

------
tomerb
I would like to see a good alternative for recognize method and group method.

------
potatohead23
Do you have any intention of open-sourcing this project?

~~~
sabalaba
Yes, eventually. The service might not be open-sourced, developing the
algorithm as FOSS is something I've had in mind.

------
btipling
Wouldn't it be nice if we could get SLA's for APIs.

------
Gybra
i was using face recognition and face detect with also age estimation in
face.com

I hope you implement first that.

------
misiti3780
your about and team pages are broken

~~~
lanceseidman
They're not broken, they're not linked/non-existent. They're using the '#'.
Either the details will be anchored/bookmarked within the page or just a
holder.

------
danso
Glad to see this. In addition to this, I wish there was a project I could
contribute to that was focused on keeping Ruby/Pythhon bindings up to date for
OpenCV...I mean financially, not in code, as I don't think I'd have much to
offer. But even if I wanted to it's not clear how active the current
maintainers are in responding to and evaluating pull requests

~~~
sabalaba
Not to mention that the bindings are essentially C with Python syntax as they
are mainly implement their functionality by causing side-effects :/.

